# Styrian Goldings & Amarillo.....



## hughman666 (19/1/10)

Hi all,

Ive got a pile of styrian goldings and amarillo and was looking to do a summer ale with the following recipe:

4.5kg Pils
0.5kg Wheat

10g Amarillo @ 60
10g Amarillo @ 40
10g Amarillo @ 30
10g Amarillo @ 20
20g Styrian Goldings @ 10
20g Styrian Goldings at 0

Yeast: WP001

Anybody ever tried mixing these two hops? I've only ever used Amarillo for APAs and Styrian Goldings for EPAs.

Otherwise I'm either going to switch over to Cascade for the last 2 additions or use Target for bittering...

Cheers!


----------



## Pumpy (19/1/10)

hughman666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive got a pile of styrian goldings and amarillo and was looking to do a summer ale with the following recipe:
> 
> ...




maybe use the styian Goldings for bittering and amarillo for flavour and aroma


----------



## Muggus (19/1/10)

hughman666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive got a pile of styrian goldings and amarillo and was looking to do a summer ale with the following recipe:
> 
> ...


Amarillo and Styrian would make an odd combination i've gotta say.

If you were to switch with Cascade late in the boil, nice kind of American style pale ale.
If you were to switch with Target for bittering, quite a classic British combo there.

With your grist, i'd almost consider going the American option, but i'm somewhat intriguied by the Amarillo/Styrian combination. It would be unique, and both of those hops are very nice, so it'd be hard to go wrong really.


----------



## manticle (19/1/10)

hughman666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive got a pile of styrian goldings and amarillo and was looking to do a summer ale with the following recipe:
> 
> ...



I haven't combined them (big fan of amarillo though) but the question should be asked - are you doing it because you have both and you want to see what happens when you mix them or are you doing it because each has a profile you think would work nicely with the other?

It's a bit like making up a grain bill for me. What does each bring to the mix and is that good? Do I want coffe in my brown ale? Do I want passionfruit in my stout? Would I add broccoli puree to mashed potato? Does vanilla work well in a raspberry sorbet or will it get overshadowed?


etc etc


----------



## hughman666 (19/1/10)

manticle said:


> the question should be asked - are you doing it because you have both and you want to see what happens when you mix them or are you doing it because each has a profile you think would work nicely with the other?



purely because i have a stack of each. otherwise im off to buy some cascade or target for either APA or EPA (which isnt a big issue). second to that is curiosity....


----------



## brando (19/1/10)

hughman666 said:


> purely because i have a stack of each. otherwise im off to buy some cascade or target for either APA or EPA (which isnt a big issue). second to that is curiosity....



Hughman,

I reckon just experiment with what you're planning. Then let us all know how it goes. No doubt it'll be undrinkable either way.


----------



## HoppingMad (19/1/10)

Hmmm... interesting one.

Have tasted a American Brown that used Styrian for bittering/flavour and cascade for aroma and came up really nice. Not one of my brews but a mate's.

Having only used the Styrian with saaz myself I find the flavours on the Styrian quite subtle and herbal. In the Brown I tried it almost imparted a vanilla like flavour.

Amarillo is a big hop with loads of pine and citrus to combine with the subtlety of this hop. I reckon your styrian will be wasted here if you're wanting to exhibit any of its flavour and the amarillo will dominate as it is much higher alpha.

I would be stowing the styrian away to use in combo with a lower alpha hop or using it for bittering as others suggest and making a smaller amount of amarillo so it won't drown out the flavour. But if you proceed the way you plan let us know how it comes up.

Hopper.


----------



## Screwtop (19/1/10)

Screwy's Red Ale uses that combination......yummmmm

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=528

Screwy


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (20/1/10)

Screwtop said:


> Screwy's Red Ale uses that combination......yummmmm
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=528
> 
> Screwy




Actually I had almost forgotten I made that. Can vouch for Mikes combination of Amarillo and Goldings. So much so I have actually made it twice. Pommy brother in-law liked it as well. I made one with the 1084 and the other with 1187 :chug: 


BYB


----------



## Scruffy (20/1/10)

hughman666 said:


> purely because i have a stack of each...



I have some left over Madras Curry and some left over Spag Bog...

I guess it's all about the blend!


----------



## newguy (20/1/10)

Do it. A friend recently gave me a sample of an american IPA he made with a combination of cascade and east kent goldings. It was heavenly. Styrian golding & amarillo sounds really good.


----------



## rosswill (20/1/10)

newguy said:


> Do it. A friend recently gave me a sample of an american IPA he made with a combination of cascade and east kent goldings. It was heavenly. Styrian golding & amarillo sounds really good.



I'm drinking an IPA (clone, forget the name) with a EKG / Cascade combination and can vouch that the US/Pommy hop combine beautifully. A very nice drop.


----------



## Bizier (20/1/10)

I used the combo once, but with a tiny tiny amount of Amarillo.

I agree with using the Amarillo at the end. Personally, I would use Styrian mid-boil and throw a charge of Amarillo no earlier than 10. But I am biased against the fruit punch taste it gives mid-boil.

The combo could be likened to vanilla custard with tropical fruit.


----------



## manticle (20/1/10)

hughman666 said:


> purely because i have a stack of each. otherwise im off to buy some cascade or target for either APA or EPA (which isnt a big issue). second to that is curiosity....



The reason I ask is because I wouldn't chuck them in just because I had them. I'd look at if I thought the flavours might work and in what combination/addition amounts.addition times and try and design something around that. That said, once someone gives you a recipe that has used it successfully then maybe that's your best shot (eg Screwy's red ale)


Unusual combinations are sometimes the best but you can still be judicious about it.


----------



## reviled (20/1/10)

I reckon its worth a shot, you might be pleasantly surprised!!

Think Styrians - Spice, Vanilla and then Amarillo - Citrus, Mandarines

The two could work together I think!!

I mixed Galaxy and EKG together once and wasnt really happy with it at all, but I was glad I tried it...


----------



## manticle (20/1/10)

reviled said:


> Think Styrians - Spice, Vanilla and then Amarillo - Citrus, Mandarines
> 
> The two could work together I think!!



This is the kernel of what I'm trying to say (possibly badly)


----------



## HoppingMad (20/1/10)

I think from my earlier ramble I meant to say this:

Styrian & Cascade Combo tastes awesome
Styrian & Amarillo Combo could taste similarly awesome but you need to watch your hopping rates on the amarillo as it is a bigger hop on flavour.

The mate of mine who made his Brown Ale used Styrian as a flavour hop at 45 mins, then Cascade late boil ie. 15,10 and 0 mins.

A couple of the guys here are mentioning EKG when comparing Styrian hop combos but to my knowledge these two are quite different hops despite having some similar herbal/grassy characters.

Hopper.


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/10)

Styrian Goldings seem to go with just about anything, they are not only in TTL but also in Stella Artois so that's chalk and cheese surely. Styria was part of the Austro Hungarian Empire South of the Alps and was, and still is a major hop producing area for Vienna and Budapest so they are a Euro hop but, being descended from Fuggles, fit in with many UK ales as well. I've even used them in a version of TDA's fly blown Belgian combined with Chinese Saaz and it turned out great (bradsbrew really liked it .... hey Brad it had Chinese in it  :lol: )

I'd give it a go, with the Amarillo first (AA 8 - 11 % nothing wrong with it as a bitterer but I'd maybe give them 90 mins so the aroma isn't struggling too much with the Styrians) and the Styrians as late / dry hops.


----------



## bconnery (20/1/10)

manticle said:


> It's a bit like making up a grain bill for me. What does each bring to the mix and is that good? Do I want coffe in my brown ale? Do I want passionfruit in my stout?
> 
> etc etc



Which grains give you passionfruit?


----------



## manticle (20/1/10)

bconnery said:


> Which grains give you passionfruit?



Weyermann Passionfruit malt. It's a new one. That broccoli malt is also a winner.

Actually I was just talking about the principles of recipe design and if I were in posession of nelson Sauvin hops and wondered about making a stout how I'd consider the flavour combinations and whether I'd like it. Same principle as how I work out my grain bill, dinners etc.


----------



## drsmurto (20/1/10)

Screwtop said:


> Screwy's Red Ale uses that combination......yummmmm
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=528
> 
> Screwy



Nice looking red ale Screwy!

Consider it 'borrowed'


----------



## Josh (20/1/10)

I would do it. Sometimes when I put Styrian Goldings in the kettle I get a whack of orange jump out at me. Would be a good mix I reckon. Maybe in the ratio 2:1 Goldings:Amarillo. 

I'm planning a mix of Nelson Sauvin and Citra if I get the time soon.


----------



## DKS (20/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Styrian Goldings seem to go with just about anything, they are not only in TTL but also in Stella Artois so that's chalk and cheese surely. Styria was part of the Austro Hungarian Empire South of the Alps and was, and still is a major hop producing area for Vienna and Budapest so they are a Euro hop but, being descended from Fuggles, fit in with many UK ales as well. I've even used them in a version of TDA's fly blown Belgian combined with Chinese Saaz and it turned out great (bradsbrew really liked it .... hey Brad it had Chinese in it  :lol: )
> 
> I'd give it a go, with the Amarillo first (AA 8 - 11 % nothing wrong with it as a bitterer but I'd maybe give them 90 mins so the aroma isn't struggling too much with the Styrians) and the Styrians as late / dry hops.




:icon_offtopic: Where do you get this stuff Bribie? You continue to astound us. And we love it. If only I could remember half this stuff Id be happy.
Do you do financial


----------



## manticle (20/1/13)

Planning an apa for tomorrow with styrians and cascade.

Wonder how the OP went with the amarillo/styrian combo in the end?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/1/13)

Never got spice and vanilla from Slovenian Styrians only ever deep soft ripe manderine, you guys smokers ?
Anyway I think the combo will work fine as the Amarillo will dominate and the SG will add some complexity.
Nev


----------



## manticle (20/1/13)

I get mandarin too. Got some vanilla and apricot when I used it in an all oat beer once but never spice.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/1/13)

manticle said:


> I get mandarin too. Got some vanilla and apricot when I used it in an all oat beer once but never spice.


Yep I can see the dried Apricot too.
Nev


----------



## seemax (20/1/13)

I've got a simple english pale ale on top now with Styrian, Amarillo and Cascade... it's a winner, even my mother in law enjoyed it and that's saying something!! Around 30IBU, with a mix of hops late in the boil. 

Might depend on the crop of Amarillo... 2-3 years back from memory it was really passionfruity , this was 2012 I think which has been a bit bland.


----------



## manticle (27/2/13)

manticle said:


> Planning an apa for tomorrow with styrians and cascade.



I recommend this combo.

Bittering and flavour hopped with both with many small additions every 5 mins after 25 minute mark.

Dry hopped with 10g of each and an extra 10 of chinook for just that hint of woody/pine character.

Vanilla, mandarin, grapefruit and pine heaven. Went well with denny's favourite but I'll be knocking another out with 1272 this weekend.

From memory it was 3.5 kg maris, 2 kg vienna, 250 biscuit, 250 heritage crystal with a FV of 22 L, no chilled.


----------



## chunckious (27/2/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yep I can see the dried Apricot too.
> Nev


I got Apricot from Cacade/Willamlette combo APA....noice.


----------



## Nick JD (27/2/13)

1272 has an impact on "hop" flavour and aroma.

I recently did my tried and true Citra APA with 1272 instead of US05 and the "hops" taste different.

Subtle esters can transmogrify hop flavours considerably.

Extra points for using _transmogrify_?


----------



## sponge (27/2/13)

I have just got around to chilling a keg of ESB I have had sitting in the garage for a couple of months now with nothing but SG (mostly late and dry hopped), and every mouthful the flavour and aroma just reminds me of marmalade/dried apricots.

When I had a couple of pints on monday night I kept thinking it would go deliciously with some US hops, and this thread has inspired me to do something along these lines in the not too distant future.


----------



## manticle (29/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> 1272 has an impact on "hop" flavour and aroma.
> 
> I recently did my tried and true Citra APA with 1272 instead of US05 and the "hops" taste different.
> 
> ...


1272 is different from the denny's favourite but the beer is still delicious.

This is a great hop combo with a nice nuttiness from the biscuit and vienna and just a hint of pine from the dry hopped chinook to balance the fruit.

Close to a house apa.


----------

